# How does DD make profit?



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

So I get a DD order to pick up a pint of Ben and Jerry's ice cream. The pay was $13.50 to deliver it about 7 blocks away. The order was $7. I'm not complaining but how the hell does DD make any profit when they are paying me $13 to deliver a $7 pint of ice cream?


----------



## Stevens1 (Sep 14, 2018)

They are more concerned about obtaining market share than earning a profit. At some point soon it will have to end. Don’t know how it has continued this long.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> So I get a DD order to pick up a pint of Ben and Jerry's ice cream. The pay was $13.50 to deliver it about 7 blocks away. The order was $7. I'm not complaining but how the hell does DD make any profit when they are paying me $13 to deliver a $7 pint of ice cream?


No worries, it was covered by the profit they made on the $4.50 frappemochalottaballjuicemachiata grande that I was paid $9.50 to deliver.

Wait, what?


----------



## yorker (Aug 27, 2018)

How do they? By screwing drivers on the othe 85 % of delevires


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

That order was probably declined over and over again. Did the customer leave a tip at all?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> So I get a DD order to pick up a pint of Ben and Jerry's ice cream. The pay was $13.50 to deliver it about 7 blocks away. The order was $7. I'm not complaining but how the hell does DD make any profit when they are paying me $13 to deliver a $7 pint of ice cream?


How DD makes $? They'll steal back what you made over the next few orders.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> So I get a DD order to pick up a pint of Ben and Jerry's ice cream. The pay was $13.50 to deliver it about 7 blocks away. The order was $7. I'm not complaining but how the hell does DD make any profit when they are paying me $13 to deliver a $7 pint of ice cream?


It's the new math, you know the same math that politicians use.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Wow it's obvious how they make money on orders overall even on this example.
But you have to know business to understand like , "economics".
Said better b4 though!
💸😁 👀


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I figured it out today , they make that money back by attempting to stack orders for $2 (just the customer tip amount) and keeping the entire delivery fee cut.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> I figured it out today , they make that money back by attempting to stack orders for $2 (just the customer tip amount) and keeping the entire delivery fee cut.


Makes sense. When a stacked order comes up, they usually lowball the $h1+ out of me. Auto decline.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Makes sense. When a stacked order comes up, they usually lowball the $h1+ out of me. Auto decline.


They sent me 3 in a row this morning I was picking up an IHOP order to drop off literally around the corner for $9. $2 to go .70 miles to a high-rise , declined, then $2 to go 2 miles beachside, declined , then $2 to go 4 miles to beachside , declined. I know it's only the base amount because I've accepted stacked orders for $5 if VERY close and it'll show it's only base pay plus $0 tip pay after.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> it'll show it's only tip pay plus $0 doordash pay after.


Any screenshots of that?

I've never seen that happen.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Any screenshots of that?
> 
> I've never seen that happen.


My bad ! Thank you!


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> My bad ! Thank you!


Makes more sense.

But still sucks. :roflmao:


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

What I'm getting at is they lower their base pay depending on how much the customer tips upfront.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> What I'm getting at is they lower their base pay depending on how much the customer tips upfront.


Would not be surprising.

If I get a chance, I'll review January's deliveries to see what it looks like.

This month, I've been breaking things down into base, peak pay, other pay, and tips as well as tracking delivery miles. Might be interesting to see if it looks like that's the case, not that it will be a huge sample size. Probably about 200 deliveries by month's end.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

WAHN said:


> Would not be surprising.
> 
> If I get a chance, I'll review January's deliveries to see what it looks like.
> 
> This month, I've been breaking things down into base, peak pay, other pay, and tips as well as tracking delivery miles. Might be interesting to see if it looks like that's the case, not that it will be a huge sample size. Probably about 200 deliveries by month's end.


It's the stacked orders though, I'm going through my deliveries trying to find one, I haven't accepted that many.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> It's the stacked orders though, I'm going through my deliveries trying to find one, I haven't accepted that many.


Only 8 stacked orders for me this month.

In every case, the base was $2. 5 times the order was at the same location, 3 at a different one.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Makes sense. When a stacked order comes up, they usually lowball the $h1+ out of me. Auto decline.


Exactly! Why should we do any favors for DD? It's funny whenever I decline a $3 request I get this message: you are the best dasher for this order, are you sure you want to decline?" I wish I could respond with: are you sure you only want to pay $3?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> So I get a DD order to pick up a pint of Ben and Jerry's ice cream. The pay was $13.50 to deliver it about 7 blocks away. The order was $7. I'm not complaining but how the hell does DD make any profit when they are paying me $13 to deliver a $7 pint of ice cream?


DD makes a profit the old fashioned way, they steal it &#128541;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Makes sense. When a stacked order comes up, they usually lowball the $h1+ out of me. Auto decline.


Lowball them back:


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Lowball them back:
> 
> View attachment 407821


They were both in the same room?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> They were both in the same room?


Lol, no the stacked one was to a business along the main road, on the way to the other.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Lol, no the stacked one was to a business along the main road, on the way to the other.


Those are the ones to take !


----------

